# Fishing with ducks



## Waterwings (Aug 10, 2008)

Was reading a thread at another site and thought I'd post the link they supplied. Anyone ever fished using a duck lure? 

https://www.persuaderamerican.com/baby-duck.html


----------



## Jim (Aug 10, 2008)

I have not, But if you ever get a chance to view glen laus videos Bigmouth and Bigmouth forever, you actually see a pig bass inhale a baby duck.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 10, 2008)

Jim said:


> I have not, But if you ever get a chance to view glen laus videos Bigmouth and Bigmouth forever, you actually see a pig bass inhale a baby duck.



Death from below! Quack, quack, quack, quack, qua............!!! :shock:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 10, 2008)

If they'll eat a rat bait or other huge swimbaits, I don't see why they wouldn't eat a duck. I'd like to try a bait like that...might have to get one


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 10, 2008)

i wouldnt buy it but i have seen bass eat ducklings though


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Aug 11, 2008)

heheh. Shark bait.

~LCA.


----------

